# Probleme mit JFrame.removeAll();



## Xams (11. Jun 2007)

Ich hab ein Menü  mit 5 Buttons, wenn jetzt z.B der Button Kampagne gedrückt wird, ruft der ActionListener die Methode createKampagneMenu() auf. In dieser will ich erstmal alles vom JFrame entfernen und danach das neue Menü erzeugen. Beim Aufruf von f.removeAll() hängt das Programm sich aber auf, d.h der Button bleibt eingedrückt und es reagiert nicht mehr auf Benutzereingaben. Fehlermeldungen gibt es keine. Was mache ich falsch?
Hier der Code:

```
package game;
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JEditorPane;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
 
public class Start 
{ 
	private static JFrame f;

	
  public static void main( String[] args ) 
  { 
    f = new JFrame(); 
    f.setLayout( new BorderLayout() ); 
    JEditorPane Display=new JEditorPane();
    Display.setOpaque(false);
    Display.setEditable(false);
    Display.setText(Sulk.getCurrentVersion());
    //Liefert die aktuelle Version
    JScrollPane scrollpane = new JScrollPane( JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED,
            JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_NEVER); 
    scrollpane.setViewportView(Display);
    f.add(scrollpane, BorderLayout.PAGE_END ); 
    f.add( new JLabel(), BorderLayout.LINE_START ); 
    f.setSize(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize()); 
    createHauptmenü();
    f.setUndecorated(true);
    f.setVisible( true ); 
    Logger.log("Fenster sichtbar gemacht", 0);
    
    
  }



private static void createHauptmenü() {
	MenuListener listener = new MenuListener();
	JPanel b=new JPanel();
	b.setLayout(new GridLayout(7, 1));
	JLabel logo=new JLabel();
    Icon icon = new ImageIcon("Logo.jpg");
    logo.setIcon(icon);
	JButton kampagne=new JButton("Kampagne");
	kampagne.addActionListener(listener);
	kampagne.setOpaque(false);
	JButton sSpiel=new JButton("Schnelles Spiel");
	sSpiel.setOpaque(false);
	sSpiel.addActionListener(listener);
	JButton profil=new JButton("Mein Profil");
	profil.setOpaque(false);
	profil.addActionListener(listener);
	JButton mSpieler=new JButton("Mehrspieler");
	mSpieler.setOpaque(false);
	mSpieler.addActionListener(listener);
	JButton einstellungen =new JButton("Einstellungen");
	einstellungen.setOpaque(false);
	einstellungen.addActionListener(listener);
	JButton ende=new JButton("Ende");
	ende.setOpaque(false);
	ende.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){ Sulk.exit(0);}});
//Die Methode Sulk.exit sorgt dafür das das Fenster unsichtbar gemacht wird 
//und Ressourcen freigegeben werden. Zum Test kann man System.exit(0); schreiben
	b.add(logo);
	b.add(kampagne);
	b.add(sSpiel);
	b.add(profil);
	b.add(mSpieler);
	b.add(ende);
	f.add(b, BorderLayout.CENTER);
}



public static void createKampagneMenu() {
	f.removeAll();
//Hier hängt er
	f.add(new JButton("Test"),BorderLayout.CENTER);
	
}



public static void createSSpielMenu() {
	f.removeAll();	
//...
}



public static void createProfilMenu() {
	f.removeAll();
//...
}



public static void createMultiplayerMenu() {
	f.removeAll();
//...
}



public static void createSettingsMenu() {
	f.removeAll();
//...
}
}
class MenuListener implements ActionListener
{

	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {
		String cmd = event.getActionCommand();
		if(cmd.equals("Kampagne")){
		Start.createKampagneMenu();	
		}
		else if(cmd.equals("Schnelles Spiel")){
		Start.createSSpielMenu();	
		}
		else if(cmd.equals("Mein Profil")){
		Start.createProfilMenu();	
		}
		else if(cmd.equals("Mehrspieler")){
			Start.createMultiplayerMenu();	
		}
		else if(cmd.equals("Einstellungen")){
			Start.createSettingsMenu();
			
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jun 2007)

vielleicht entfernst du das ContentPane vom JFrame und dann geht alles kaputt

versuche 
f.getContentPane().removeAll();
..

übrigens: einen solchen Befehl idealerweise an EINEM Test-Button in einem Test-Programm testen,
nicht gleich an 10 Stellen im laufenden Programm einbauen und sich dann wundern dass nix mehr geht..

hättest genausogut ein 50-Zeilen Programm mit dem gleichen Problem posten können statt 150 Zeilen


----------



## Roar (11. Jun 2007)

und mach erstmal überall static weg


----------



## Xams (11. Jun 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht entfernst du das ContentPane vom JFrame und dann geht alles kaputt
> 
> versuche
> f.getContentPane().removeAll();


Danke für die Hilfe aber auch damit kommt das gleiche raus.


			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und mach erstmal überall static weg


Wo? Die Methoden müssen doch statisch sein, sonst kann ich sie ja nicht im Listener aufrufen?


----------



## André Uhres (11. Jun 2007)

Um static wegmachen zu können musst du einiges anpassen.
Z.B. dem MenuListener eine Referenz auf Start übergeben:

```
MenuListener listener = new MenuListener(this);
```


```
class MenuListener implements ActionListener {
    private Start start;
    public MenuListener(Start start){
        this.start = start;
    }
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {
        String cmd = event.getActionCommand();
        if(cmd.equals("Kampagne")){
            start.createKampagneMenu();
...
```


----------



## Xams (11. Jun 2007)

Okay danke, aber zu dem anderen Problem hast du auch keine Idee?


----------



## The_S (11. Jun 2007)

Joa, zuerst einmal static wegmachen. Dann bitte sinnvolle Variablennamen verwenden (z. B. anstelle von b mainPanel oder von f mainFrame oder ähnliches). Dann besser debuggen. Habs gerade mal durchlaufen lassen, zu meinem erstaunen wird tatsächlich keine Excption geworfen, aber das Programm friert nicht an deiner markierten Stelle ein. Diese Stelle wird beendet, ja sogar das Ende des ActionListeners wird noch erreicht!


----------



## The_S (11. Jun 2007)

Ein

f.getContentPane().removeAll()

bringt bei mir sehr wohl das gewünschte ergebnis ...


----------



## André Uhres (11. Jun 2007)

Wenn du Komponenten vom Frame wegnimmst oder neue hinzufügst, dann musst du ihn validieren:

```
f.validate();
```


----------



## Xams (11. Jun 2007)

:applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus::applaus::applaus::applaus::applaus::applaus::applaus::applaus::applaus::applaus::applaus::applaus:
Danke für die Antworten jetzt gehts.


----------

